# Modern Arnis Minute #4 - Sinawali Boxing Feeds



## James Miller (Oct 26, 2010)

*This issue of "The Modern Arnis Minute" is on the proper feeds for Sinawali Boxing.​

[yt]oGnrAovZDiA[/yt]*


----------

